# WHICH IS YOUR MOST SUCCESSFUL CALLING DEVICE/METHOD: MOUTH, BOX, POT, ETC...



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

timbrhuntr said:


> Nice I tried for a few years to master that with no luck my youngest daughter was doing it in a couple days lol


Reminds me of a story. Was hunting some public land in southeast Ohio, and had a bird gobbling about 80 yards off and wouldn't come any closer. I decided it was now or never and made a dash for a tree cutting the distance to about 50 yards. Got set up in front of a decent tree and reached down for my call.....gone! No call. I had left it back where I had just came from. Well after pondering what to do next because going back was not an option, I talked myself into making a call with my mouth. I did this halfheartedly, and to my surprise the turkey not only answered me but was now running straight at me gobbling his head! I shot that turkey at 7 yards and it might have been self defense! This "Technique" has worked for me several times since then.
On a side note, after I gathered up my turkey I went back to look for my box call that I laid on the ground, couldn't find it. I looked for 30 minutes, in a pretty open woods! Never did find that call!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> Nice I tried for a few years to master that with no luck my youngest daughter was doing it in a couple days lol


I voice calling really came along this year musta hit puberty.

As for the original question a tube call. I started usem them 24 years ago. I bet 90 percent of the birds I see die hear a tube. It's a certain tube though that I use. Most guys use a tube it's all high pitch squeaky high to low. I can do that but also get nasty rasp. You can gobble, kee, kee fighting purr, Jake Yelp.

I'm a loud and proud guy and I can assure you nothing reaches further not even a long box.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Nature's echo pot call! Called in 3 hens after the rain Saturday morning. Then an hour later gobbling finally started. Got 4 nice toms to come over 500 yds. 3 different strikers on the nature's echo drew them in. Got this guy. 20 pounds, 10 inch beard, 1 inch spurs. Thanks again Firefighter!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

My Natures Echo slate to locate and and work'um then my Woodhaven raspy hen diaphragm to finish'um.
Works every time 50% of the time!


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

My most consistent producer over the years has been David Halloran's Crystal Mistress pot call. I've tried a boatload of diaphragms and have never hit on one that I felt confident enough with to use as my primary call. Generally, I would pull them in with the CM and then, if necessary, get them to stick their head up by clucking or cutting with the diaphragm I happened to feel most confident with (seems like I could always produce real good clucks and cutts but couldn't produce what I felt was an acceptable yelp). This year I bought a Gooserbat O.S.S. (Oh So Sweet) and now I finally have a diaphragm that I'm real happy with. It's a ghost cut call that I can produce a real good yelp on (and the birds this year have really responded to it). I plan on buying a bunch of these just in case he stops making them.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I voice calling really came along this year musta hit puberty.
> 
> As for the original question a tube call. I started usem them 24 years ago. I bet 90 percent of the birds I see die hear a tube. It's a certain tube though that I use. Most guys use a tube it's all high pitch squeaky high to low. I can do that but also get nasty rasp. You can gobble, kee, kee fighting purr, Jake Yelp.
> 
> I'm a loud and proud guy and I can assure you nothing reaches further not even a long box.


What tube are you running?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

cwalker5586 said:


> What tube are you running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I run a discontinued super snuff by qb. It's a snap cap. I have run a 100 tubessome $$$ no comparison there's a difference between snap cap and o ring. It's gotta be the gap created by snap lid. I was talking to big ern vp of qb he agreed said take a long ranger and cut down to same length

Honestly I hated o ring calls, it takes three hands to tune.


----------



## bear5h (Jul 28, 2018)

I use 3 calls: mouth, slate, and box. My experience has been they react better to one or the other with no rhyme or reason so I mix it up until something brings them in.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Woodhaven Scott Ellis mouth call or a Knight and Hale ghost cut mouth call. If I need a little more volume, I'll use a Lynch's Foolproof box call.


----------

